# Survey on cross-cultural adjustment of expatriates and their families



## paulusph

Dear all,

I am a doctoral student at Trier Univerity (Germany) conducting research in support of my PhD dissertation on understanding the cross-cultural adjustment processes that expatriates and their families undergo while living abroad.

I am seeking input from expatriates and their spouses/families who have experience working and living abroad and willing to participate in this research.

Your perspective is very important and substantially supports our research on expatriate management

To access the web-based survey please click on the link below, or copy and paste the link in your browser:

https://www.unipark.de/uc/expats/

The survey is completely anonymous thus the data will not be connected to your personal information.

Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions or concerns.

Thank you in advance for your time.

Philipp


----------

